# Wheel guns - post em if ya got em



## Trueno

Uberti .44 Mag, found the Viking holster on Gunbroker, I like the holster because of the buckle instead of a snap.

My 1st large caliber ever, it was a basket case when I first laid eyes on it at a GRB show. Guy was walkin' by with it, I asked how much, he said $100 so I checked it out. Said his brother kept it under the truck seat but owed him $ so he took it on the debt.

I said _sure_, handed him the hundred, then I asked "okay, ya got my $, how hot is it?" He ran down the same story, used some colorful adjectives about his brother so we shook hands and I told him thanks.

Used a TIG welder on real low to warn the screws, took several tries but got em out, cleaned her up. Case coloring is gone but shoots fine (a lil low) but she was my first and is a keeper. Date code is 1981.

t


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Ruger 45 convertible Bisley:


----------



## CHARLIE

Wheel guns, ugh, those things went out of style back with Jessie and Frank James LOL. Good for nailing up wanted posters.


----------



## Trueno

CHARLIE said:


> Wheel guns, ugh, those things went out of style back with Jessie and Frank James LOL. Good for nailing up wanted posters.


kisssm


----------



## svo

One of mine.


----------



## glenbo

A couple of mine.


----------



## MrG

This is the only one I have a pic of. It's also the first one I've owned. I found it in a pawn shop and actually talked the guy down $100 since it didn't have the original stocks. Neither he nor I new they were genuine antique Sambar stags!

S&W K22 five screw
Shipped in 1952

I've accumulated a few more since then.
14-3 8 3/8"
686-3 6"
And my latest favorite, a Model 53-2 in .22 Remington Jet. That thing really causes a stir at the range.

I love old S&W wheel guns!


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I have always been a 1911 guy But here are my anaconda and Tarsus. I picked both of them up from members of 2cool.


----------



## dwilliams35

CHARLIE said:


> Wheel guns, ugh, those things went out of style back with Jessie and Frank James LOL. Good for nailing up wanted posters.


 You're absolutely right, Charlie. They just don't have enough plastic on 'em.


----------



## CHARLIE

Ahhhh plastic, your sooo right. Now days plastic guns. Just dont build em like they used to. John Browning would turn over if he knew. LOL


----------



## Trueno

.44 Pietta I scored at the Pasadena show, gonna put a 45LC conversion cylinder for it on my wishlist.

t


----------



## tunchistheman

I love this piece. 









Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

Question

Exchange cylinders from 44 to 45 and same barrel. How does that work ?


----------



## Trueno

CHARLIE said:


> Question
> 
> Exchange cylinders from 44 to 45 and same barrel. How does that work ?


It's got something to do with the bullet diameter, seems .451 or .452 (or .454?) are good to go with a .44 barrel. That's probably the reason you only find .45 Colt cartridge conversion cylinders, no .44 Magnum/Special cylinders are available (that I know of).

t


----------



## THE JAMMER

Here are four of mine. Back in the early 90's colt starting making their black powder handguns again, with the exact same tooling that they used during the civil war. Left to right: 
1. 1851 .36 caliber Navy; 

2. 1851 .36 caliber Navy converted to cartridge (which was done to many cap and ball guns after the civil war. Smith had the patent on cartridge guns until 1873, so all other cartridge guns were custom conversions; 

3. 1860 Army- probably the best feeling handgun I have ever placed in my hands. 

4. Modern 1873 .45 Colt Peacemaker- with Mammoth tusk grips and some nice engraving on the backstrap, etc.- very unique and beautiful.

Makes a nice collection, but the cap and ball ones are a ***** to clean.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Forgot to post the picture


----------



## CHARLIE

Yes sir just checked the diameter of a 44 Long colt and it is 451. should work I guess with 45. 45 LC is 454.


----------



## dwilliams35

CHARLIE said:


> Yes sir just checked the diameter of a 44 Long colt and it is 451. should work I guess with 45. 45 LC is 454.


 What the heck's a 44 long colt?


----------



## THE JAMMER

Interesting story about the pictured Vaquero. I took the white plastic grips off and put them in a pot of boiling water with some tea in it to see if I could get some tea color on the grips. Make them look like old worn ivory. Sat down to watch TV, and a bit later smelled something that was not right. Ran to the stove, and the water had totally boiled out, and the grips were "melting" on the bottom of the pan. I pulled them out just in time, and got a much better effect on them than I had anticipated. LOL


----------



## CHARLIE

Ok D a 44 Colt smartie.. 45 Long Colt, 44 Long Colt, 44 Colt. Oh well.


----------



## Trueno

dwilliams35 said:


> What the heck's a 44 long colt?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.44_Colt

I was curious too, had to Google it.

Also, still ain't shook the habit of typing .45 LONG Colt or 45LC instead of simply using 45 Colt. Then again, typing 45C would confuse some folks...


----------



## dwilliams35

Trueno said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.44_Colt
> 
> I was curious too, had to Google it.
> 
> Also, still ain't shook the habit of typing .45 LONG Colt or 45LC instead of simply using 45 Colt. Then again, typing 45C would confuse some folks...


Of course, the fact remains that a .44 Long Colt doesn't actually exist. I'm sure Charlie knew and knows that as well, but that doesn't mean I can't jack with him a bit about it.. Gotta keep those old guys straight about stuff like this or they get grumpy. :slimer:


----------



## CHARLIE

Heck yeah D at my age I am like a ship without a rudder. Sometimes need to be put back on course. Not very often but sometimes and I am always right. Jus ask my wife. LOL


----------



## Buffett Fan

CHARLIE said:


> Wheel guns, ugh, those things went out of style back with Jessie and Frank James LOL. Good for nailing up wanted posters.


LOL...I would never nail up a poster with my 1911 !!! :biggrin:


----------



## busaro

Here's a couple I have
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock fish king

I have the prvilage of having "all" the Colt Snake guns. I have the Silver Snake, Boa, Cobra, King Cobra, Viper, Python and the Diamonback. If y'all want proof, I'll be happy to show them. I would like to make a suggestion regarding the purchase of his wheel gun. Please don't tell that story again. We are already in too much trouble about gun shows. The less known, the better we are. I can tell a few stories myself.


----------



## driftfish20

:doowapsta


----------



## jimk

I have others but this .45 Colt is my current favorite.


----------



## Avant Jour

*A Pair of Cimarron Model P's in 38 WCF*

A Pair of Cimarron Model P's in 38 WCF.

Holsters are Right, Left and Cross Draw.

I feed them Goex Black Dawge as well as reload my owne.


----------



## sharkchum

Aside from my Taurus judge, which I consider a "snake gun" and a novelty at best, the only revolver I've held onto over the years has been my Bicentennial model Ruger single-six .22/.22 mag. My dad gave it to me when I was a kid and its one of my most prized possessions. Its rusty, the grips are worn, and most of the bluing is gone from the hundred's of thousand's of time I drew it out of the holster thinking I was John Wayne or Billy the Kid, but it still fires straight and true every time I squeeze the trigger. Today for some reason I went and bought a Ruger New Vaquero in .45 Colt complete with cowboy holster,gun belt, and 200 rounds of ammo. I haven't shot it yet, but just by the feel of it in my hand I know it's gonna be a keeper.


----------



## gigem87

Just this one. My dad's old gun. From the 1950's...


----------



## joshdebo




----------



## MrG

gigem87 said:


> Just this one. My dad's old gun. From the 1950's...


That is a nice one!!


----------



## gigem87

MrG said:


> That is a nice one!!


Thanks. It fits my hand perfectly. Makes a lot of fire, smoke and noise when you shoot it with that snub nose. Not too accurate but it is fun to shoot.

I remember laughing with my dad back in the 1970's, watching Mannix on TV shoot bad guys off rooftops with one of these. You would be lucky to hit the building, much less a bad guy...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

A couple of my favorites. A titanium ported .357 and an old nickel and mother of pearl gripped S&W "lemon squeezer" that my grandfather confiscated from The Balinese Room in Galveston during one of the liquor and gambling raids in his day.


----------



## Tucsonred

Have a Smith .357 I carried back in the 80's as my duty weapon...love that gun. I could empty and reload it just as fast as anybody with an automatic. (I sat in a dark closet with speed loaders until I could load in the dark...Gave it to my son and now my daughter in law has claimed it ..  Have a Smith .38 Chief 5 shot 2 in that I bought in 1974. Still has the orginal grips on it. Love that little thing too!! 
Linda


----------



## Rubberback

Colt 45


----------



## prarie dog

Some of my wheel guns, 44 Mag on top, 357 mag, Taurus titanium 6", a 327 Federal mag and a couple of 22s, the bottom is a real nice Smith.


----------



## bearintex

Haute Pursuit said:


> A couple of my favorites. A titanium ported .357 and an old nickel and mother of pearl gripped S&W "lemon squeezer" that my grandfather confiscated from The Balinese Room in Galveston during one of the liquor and gambling raids in his day.


My wife's Peepaw frequented the Balinese.......

Only wheelgun I own now is a Rossi 44 special snubby stainless. Despite the name, it is a darn fine little pistol. Actually very accurate with my unique handloads. Killed a passel of pigs with it. I want another Super Blackhawk. Wore one out, sold it, bought another one, had to sell for divorce money.  My next one will be a Hunter version, stainless.


----------



## Mark E.

*


----------



## Trouthunter

> I remember laughing with my dad back in the 1970's, watching Mannix on TV shoot bad guys off rooftops with one of these. You would be lucky to hit the building, much less a bad guy...


Nah, old Joe Mannix and Bob Munden just knew how to shoot is all.






That's a S&W model 60 with a 2" barrel.

TH


----------



## product20

Smith and Wesson R8.


----------



## deerslayer64d

My little pig killa


----------



## Superman70

Ruger fan myself.
SUper Blackhawk hunter
44 black hawk
44 vaquero
45 vaquero
Single six
Bear cat
Lonely little chiefs air weight


----------



## Trueno

Hy-Hunter in .44 Mag

:dance:


----------



## muney pit

Haven't seen a High Standard double nine on here yet. Not a high dollar gun but one of the few 22lr'sya dont have to single load.


----------



## WesinTX

I have a High Standard Double Nine Natchez, its the only one I've ever seen in person, that's why I bought it.


----------



## Trueno

muney pit said:


> Haven't seen a High Standard double nine on here yet. Not a high dollar gun but one of the few 22lr'sya dont have to single load.


Woah, that's purdy, puts my old JC Higgins Ranger to shame!

Don't know the age of mine, serial is in the 1,04x,xxx range. Saw one mentioned on the web with # 899,xxx and dated 1959 so mine might be early 60's(?)

eta - no spring on my ejector.


----------



## MrG

Finally got some pics of some of my Smiths.

Model 53. 22 Remington Jet. 1965 vintage. Those are inserts to shoot 22 LR.



Everyone needs at least one 686



Latest pawn shop find. Model 66 snubbie.



My only safe queen. Near mint 14-3 with all the goodies.


----------



## muney pit

Trueno said:


> Woah, that's purdy, puts my old JC Higgins Ranger to shame!
> 
> Don't know the age of mine, serial is in the 1,04x,xxx range. Saw one mentioned on the web with # 899,xxx and dated 1959 so mine might be early 60's(?)
> 
> eta - no spring on my ejector.


Im digging the grips.


----------



## SYCO

S&W 29-3 with a 10 5/8" barrel and a Leupold M8-2X ER


----------

